

Tell HN: I just launched Log Anything and want to give away some API keys. - barrydahlberg

Hi hackers!<p>At my day job I wanted my code to track a few simple metrics over time.  All the products I found were more complicated than I wanted and usually involved maintaining yet another service on my network.<p>Log Anything is my solution for any programmer who wants a very simple way to log a whole lot of events and get simple aggregated reports over time to use on websites, in Excel or anywhere else.  It's first task is helping me track down why one of my applications seems to get slower after lunch!<p>If you would like a free API key to help me test things out drop me a message.  Obviously I am looking for your feedback in return.  Now back to work, so much to do...<p>http://www.xovert.com
======
rlpb
I like it! Some random thoughts:

I'm not sure about the name. I was expecting a Splunk competitor. "Graph
Anything" might be better, but then I might have thought that it was similar
to Google Chart Tools. Actually, have you considered integration with Google
Chart Tools?

One feature which would be really nice would be some sort of anomaly detection
and alerting heuristic. How about something that works with Google's new
prediction API?

~~~
barrydahlberg
Yeah the name was picked using the "Get it up now and fix it later"
methodology. The domain wasn't available so I got x/t instead which I thought
was clever, but probably doesn't help.

I original had my samples in Google charts but I wasn't sure if I should be
proxying the charts to the user, redirecting requests to Google or something
else. I have a bunch of different usage samples to put together

Anomaly detection is a good idea, I'll put that on my speculative list.
Cheers.

------
barrydahlberg
The data on the homepage is actually real data from the server because I
needed some examples. It does show a couple of interesting things:

\- The CPU is bored.

\- The web server has an interesting memory growth / garbage collection
pattern.

\- Traffic to Google is fast and wonderfully stable.

\- Traffic to New Zealand is awful and awful.

------
d_r
Congrats on the launch! Have you considered also posting a privacy policy to
let folks be more comfortable integrating this API into their apps? For
example: how long is the data stored, is it encrypted in any way, is there any
way to purge the data, and so on. (I am not a lawyer.)

~~~
barrydahlberg
A privacy policy will definately be coming, thanks for helping me fill it out,
hah!

------
paraschopra
Neat! I'm sure you may be knowing, but MixPanel is in the same domain. I'm
curious how you solve the scalability problem. Suppose someone sends you a
million requests in a day, will you be able to handle it? I could be
interested in trying out your service.

~~~
barrydahlberg
That's one of the reasons the functionality was picked to be as simple as it
could be and still solve my problem. Hopefully I can be a bit different by
offering less but scaling easier and cheaper.

Not there yet of course.

